# New redwood burl slab



## Texasstate (Nov 13, 2018)

What do you think I should do ?
Cut it up and share or make a table ?

Please let me know

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2018)

Sweet looking block, Im moving your thread so people can answer you. If it were mine, I would turn a platter out of the middle, then cut up the rest to sell or trade...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2018)

Size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 13, 2018)

I hate to say it but I see a couple ways to go table wise and they would all be sweet. I'm curious about the size as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 13, 2018)

62x37-28x1.5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 14, 2018)

Slab the top, hollow the rest into a storage bowl. Mount the legs on the bowl part, add a walnut accent to fill the kerf where the top and bottom were cut. Add decorative usable walnut blocks with felt pads under the slab to help lock it in place on top of the base. Sell for Big$$$ as a game table with central storage....


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2018)

What does your wife say about a table? For yourself or sell? Is the wood stable? Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 14, 2018)

Well I’m pretty upset 
The owner of this slab isn’t going to ship to me because right before packing to ship he notice it has cupped pretty bad. Offered full refund and simply told me I wouldn’t want it. 
Was too good of a deal in my opinion 
Too good to be true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Well I’m pretty upset
> The owner of this slab isn’t going to ship to me because right before packing to ship he notice it has cupped pretty bad. Offered full refund and simply told me I wouldn’t want it.
> Was too good of a deal in my opinion
> Too good to be true


rule of thumb is 1" per foot in width. 2-3' wide and 1.5 thick is too thin. How much was it?


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 14, 2018)

300


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2018)

$20 a bd ft is a decent price. Not a steal price. He might have real concerns of you not liking it. I would not assume the worst. But not how i would deal with it. I would show the bow and let you decide.


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 14, 2018)

Just loved the look of it and couldn’t wait to start on the table but honestly was too thin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 14, 2018)

What about @Mike1950 's board straightening magic, any chance he could pull the bow out of it Mike?

Maybe tell him you'd like pictures???

Problem with burl is grain is running in every direction. I'd think that might be tough to straighten. You don't know how it's going to react, but maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> What about @Mike1950 's board straightening magic, any chance he could pull the bow out of it Mike?
> 
> Maybe tell him you'd like pictures???
> 
> Problem with burl is grain is running in every direction. I'd think that might be tough to straighten. You don't know how it's going to react, but maybe.



Too thick. My cure only works on the thin boards. And you are right burl is problematic. I can be sliceing away and POP there will be a crack where there was none. There can be lots of tension. Redwood adds to problem, not strong, not flexible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Inquiring minds gotta to know! But yeah, all of that makes sense. 

Haven't seen a lot of issues with burls doing weird things when sawing, because I haven't sawed a lot of them, but I have seen them move around a bit as I sawed through them. Any time you get into highly figured woods you're subject to see those strange forces at play though. I was sawing some gnarly oak crotch one day that just out of the blue, bound up so tight it snapped the weld on my band saw blade. Granted it was a $10 blade from Harbor Freight, but it was cutting pretty decent, and I ran through something in that crotch that released pressure and closed the kerf so tight that it locked the saw down. Had to drive wedges in and force it open to pull the blade out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Inquiring minds gotta to know! But yeah, all of that makes sense.
> 
> Haven't seen a lot of issues with burls doing weird things when sawing, because I haven't sawed a lot of them, but I have seen them move around a bit as I sawed through them. Any time you get into highly figured woods you're subject to see those strange forces at play though. I was sawing some gnarly oak crotch one day that just out of the blue, bound up so tight it snapped the weld on my band saw blade. Granted it was a $10 blade from Harbor Freight, but it was cutting pretty decent, and I ran through something in that crotch that released pressure and closed the kerf so tight that it locked the saw down. Had to drive wedges in and force it open to pull the blade out.


I have had that happen. Once with 1" persimmon. Had to cut blade.


----------

